# Rolling Home - A Housetruck



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't know where to put this. So, since its sort of a house I thought this would be the best place.

I built a house truck starting with a Classic Metal Works International.














































More Pictures: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/187_scale_vehicles/housetruck-1/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, it even has a bird house.:thumbsup:

Stain glass window too?:thumbsup:

I don't know about the truck color.
Maybe it needs a second coat?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a ******* RV!  Very cool! :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Very, very cool...love the wind chimes...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's excellent! A bit "backwoods hillbillyish", but excellent!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Your work is just incredible Dave.
I have to ask though, were in the world did you get that idea from :laugh: Thank You, for the pictorials of your work. I've learned a lot from browsing your Fotki site.


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

Sandy and I are amazed. It's got all the little details like nails and stuff. Are those turnings made from toothpicks? If you made all those, I gotta hand it to your steadiness and good eyesight! 

How do you make those realistic shingles? 

-Ed and Sandy


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Positive feedback is always great. The stained glass window is made from a piece of clear acetate. I scribed lines in it, colored it with Sharpies and put frosted Scotch tape over it.
The wind chimes took a couple tries from different materials that didn't work. I ended up using tooling copper sheet and wire from the armature of an HO scale slot car. That still took 4 tries before I got it.

Stan, my inspiration came from a this book that I got a long time ago.









Ed & Sandy. The porch posts and windows are made by Grandt Line. The Victorian trim and the screen door are made by Vector Cut. It's laser cut laser board. Very cool stuff. This is the first time I used it and I'm crazy about the stuff. The shingles are made by Campbell. They come on a roll.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's great, someone actually made one for real!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice :thumbsup: 
the home brew wrench turner in me want's something supporting the front of the house with some supports going down to the fenders.

is the sheriff going to be making the home owners move around every few days?

if anyone else is looking for similar stuff check out tiny house design


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> That's excellent! A bit "backwoods hillbillyish", but excellent!


Hey now TJ....! I have relatives in West Virginia who OWN something like this! LOL!!

:lol_hitting:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

( ... with banjo music playing in the background ...)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Half the houses up here look like that!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I like it, as for the truck I would say keep it as is, looks a bit older that way, maybe weather it some so it looks used and older....I would love to have a few my self, RV-esq


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Cool, it even has a bird house.:thumbsup:
> 
> Stain glass window too?:thumbsup:
> 
> ...






 I guess the paint on the truck was done that way to make it look like a ******* hand painted it on with a brush?

What you got to make now is a little trailer with an outhouse or a Johny on the spot for it to tow along.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

big ed said:


> [/COLOR]
> What you got to make now is a little trailer with an outhouse or a Johny on the spot for it to tow along.:laugh::thumbsup:


Well there goes Ed.....bashing my Hillbilly relatives!! 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't ya just hang a bucket off the front porch railing, at least while in transit


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Can't ya just hang a bucket off the front porch railing, at least while in transit


A real "upscale" version just cuts a hole in the floor...and puts a curtain around it!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

You needs a few empty brewski cans on that porch. :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

:laugh: lol I stand corrected :laugh:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

manchesterjim said:


> A real "upscale" version just cuts a hole in the floor...and puts a curtain around it!


a curtain?? now THAT is a good idea. i'm going to tell ma about that one. maybe we'll try it here :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

kursplat said:


> a curtain?? now THAT is a good idea. i'm going to tell ma about that one. maybe we'll try it here :thumbsup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Yea but you crazy Californians do that because your trying to save water...Texas will be following suit soon!


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice work,great attention to detail.Thanks for sharing,Don


----------

